# green Arowana



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

ONE MORE PIC......



Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> ONE MORE PIC......


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice asian arro


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Sweet looking Arrowana. I have a baby Silver one right now, Thry are nice fish.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

amazing looking arrow, i miss mine jumped out randomly after a long time of never jumping


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lovely fish! He looks much better in the tank with out the background though. Hell even looks like a different fish!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Lovely fish! He looks much better in the tank with out the background though. Hell even looks like a different fish!


it is a different fish man......1st pics are of my arow.....2nd in and this jap resturant


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

well their both sweet


----------

